# Quinn Direct Home insurance - any good?



## dubinamerica (28 Aug 2008)

I might cancel my existing house insurance policy so as to go with Quinn Direct as we now have health care with them so would get 200 euro discount.. 

Has anyone claimed off these? Are they any good ? Their car insurance is more expensive than the other quote but house insurance is way cheaper even before discount.. 

Any feedbackwould be appreciated as need to sort out today or tomorrow !!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2008)

Any good in what way? Premium/cost? Terms & conditions of cover offered? Claims handling? Customer service? Etc... Certainly don't shop around for insurance cover on price alone. Always check the policy _T&Cs _to ensure that the cover is adequate for your specific needs.


----------



## dubinamerica (28 Aug 2008)

Hi - sorry posted this in a hurry. Basically the terms and conditions and when you actually make a claim on house policy. It's definitely cheaper than my existing policy and there's no fee if I break my exisitng policy. Only started looking at this I've bough health insurance from Quinn, and time to renew car insurance..
 Car insurance is cheapear elsewhere but when I take the 200 euro discount into account makes big difference 

Approx Numbers are:
Car insurance (need to set up by Saturday) 
Quinn Direct - 520
Other company - 350 

House insurance (existing policy good til February)
Existing policy - 585 p.a. This started in February
Quinn Direct - 350 less discount-> so only 150 for the year

would need to cancel existing policy, and quote covers same buildings & contents cover but just not sure if there's any catches with quinn.. but don't want to pay over the odds to a larger name ..


----------



## Ed054 (28 Aug 2008)

Hi I am an Insurance Loss Assessor.
The one company who will use any tactic whatsoever to avoid paying a claim is Quinn.
I would advise you to run a mile from them.
If you ever have a claim with them god help you.


----------



## geld (28 Aug 2008)

We are insured by Quinn (contents only) and had a break-in 18 months ago...we were very impressed by their promptness and efficiency and the speed with which they gave us the money to cover the replacement of the goods taken (laptops, flatscreen TV, other smaller elecontric items).


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2008)

dubinamerica said:


> would need to cancel existing policy, and quote covers same buildings & contents cover but just not sure if there's any catches with quinn.. but don't want to pay over the odds to a larger name ..


As I said you need to check the detailed terms & conditions of each policy when shopping around and not just the premium.


----------



## LDFerguson (28 Aug 2008)

Had a motor claim some years ago and Quinn settled very efficiently.


----------



## Hardman (29 Aug 2008)

IMO, there aren't enough bad words in the English language to describe Quinn.  My very recent experience with them, is that they behave nicely on the phone, but are real jerks when it comes to actually paying out claims. I've paid quinn thousands in premiums over the years, and regret every penny I've ever given them. I am in the process of cancelling all my quinn policies, and will NEVER go back to them.


----------



## Ravima (29 Aug 2008)

just make sure tha the cover you are getting is the same or better than the cover that you already have.

I have heard, and I that this is hearsay, that Quinn house insurance dies not cover your dog liability. That means, if your dog bites or causes an accident, you will not be covered. aspreviosu posters have said, check terms and conditions.


----------



## Ed054 (30 Aug 2008)

You are right.
The exclusion actually applies to owning any animal


----------



## JdmSpec (30 Aug 2008)

Re there car insurance,there the only company im aware of that you will loose your ncb with if you have a fire or theft claim.No other company i've come accross removes your ncb for this.

There policys up untill recently lacked alot of extra's that others would provide,but afaik breakdown assistance may now come as standard with them but im not sure about windscreen cover.

I had awfull hassle with them going back when changing between cars,i personally wouldnt go back to them and would rather pay double the premium that they could offer due to there loss of ncb relating to fire or theft clause.


----------

